
Why You Shouldn't Force Yourself to Be a Morning Person - gpresot
http://www.fastcompany.com/3048806/most-creative-people/why-you-shouldnt-force-yourself-to-be-a-morning-person
======
buserror
I'm traditionally a night owl myself, but I'm trying to change. Mostly because
I'm paid by the hour now, so I can go to the office and wakup /there/ at 7:30
:-)

Problem is, I'm often still up at 1am, so waking at 6:30 is a bit of a strain,
I have to 'recover' by waking at 11am on the week-end :-) I tought my sleeping
pattern would adapt gradually, but really, it doesn't -- I can still do a 3am-
er -- but I'll be shattered the following day, as in my 'old days' I'd have
gotten up at 11am...

But, the further point they talk about of having a few quiet hours in the
morning is something I'm starting to appreciate. My office is generally very
noisy (bleeping open spaces) and the hours between 7:30 and 9:30 is a bliss!

